# Adele: Sie ist schwanger



## beachkini (30 Juni 2012)

​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Die britische Sängerin Adele ist schwanger. Die 24-Jährige und ihr Freund Simon Konecki erwarten ihr erstes Kind. 

Musikerin Adele (‘Rolling in the Deep’) erwartet ihr erstes Kind. Das ließ jetzt die 24-Jährige auf ihrer offiziellen Webseite verlauten. Dort steht zu lesen: “Ich freue mich, verkünden zu können, dass Simon und ich unser erstes gemeinsames Kind erwarten. Ich wollte, dass ihr die Neuigkeit direkt von mir erfahrt. Natürlich sind wir außer uns vor Freunde und sehr aufgeregt, aber bitte respektiert in dieser kostbaren Zeit unsere Privatsphäre. Eure Adele”

Wenn es nach Adele gehen würde, wäre dies das Erste von ganz ganz vielen Kindern, denn die “Someone Like You”-Interpretin wünscht sich mit ihrem Freund ganz viele Kinder. Wie ein Freund der Sängerin gegenüber dem Magazin “Look” zu berichtet weiß, soll die derzeit erfolgreichste Musikerin der Welt fünf Kinder mit ihrem Liebsten planen.

Der Insider wörtlich: “Jedes Paar hat diese Unterhaltung. Besonders, wenn du es so ernst meinst wie Simon und Adele. Sie haben sich darüber unterhalten, dieses Jahr einfach wegzulaufen und dann in Las Vegas zu heiraten – da war es klar, dass auch Kinder ein Gesprächsthema waren. Sie haben sich schüchtern gestanden, dass sie beide eine große Familie wollten.”

Wann der Geburtstermin von Adele‘ erstem Kind ist, ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Q (2 Juli 2012)

na dann halten wir mal die Daumen. Wenn sie mit ihrer Stimmgewalt im Kreisssaal loslegt möchte ich aber lieber nicht dabei sein


----------



## Julia311 (19 Aug. 2012)

danke für die Info  freu für sie!!


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Aug. 2012)

das wird wohl die Dax Werte am Montag in die Höhe pushen


----------



## JayP (19 Aug. 2012)

also ich möchte ehrlich sein, ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit das Adele schwanger ist.

Und ihren "Gesang" hab ich auch eher als Presswehen wahrgenommen


----------

